# Comic about GTAA members?



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Would you guys like to see comic / manga about GTAA members and stores?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

bigfishy said:


> Would you guys like to see comic / manga about GTAA members and stores?


That's sounds interesting. Can you draw? By that I don't mean the stick people.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Would I be in it?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> That's sounds interesting. Can you draw? By that I don't mean the stick people.


practicing it at the moment



Kerohime said:


> Would I be in it?


of course

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

This will be my first impression of you guys


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha! Yea!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

This could be interesting...  any big action scenes planned??? explosions, shootouts, swordfights, hot chicks with giant eyes????? LOL Can't wait to see it!


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

50seven said:


> This could be interesting...  any big action scenes planned??? explosions, shootouts, swordfights, hot chicks with giant eyes????? LOL Can't wait to see it!


Perhaps more along the lines of noobie bloopers... bringing new tank, livestock and salt home for instant reef tank OR TSI (Tang Species Investigators) OR LFS advice column (Dear Big Al... )


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Big Action scenes? 
I can picture it out, guns drawn over the war on Chaeto...


----------

